# [END] Stompie Review - XTAR Charger & BLCK Giveaway!



## StompieZA

Hozit guys and welcome to my first ever giveaway! 




I have been doing vape hardware, eliquid and one shot reviews on the forum and Instagram for the last 8 months now and the support i have received has been excellent and cannot thank you enough! I have been wanting to do a small giveaway for some time now but i wasn't sure what contest to have, so this morning i decided to just run a little poll to get some feedback on my reviews.

*Rules to enter the contest:*

- *Partake in the poll and choose an option to qualify for giveaway.*
- *Comment on this post with some feedback or just say Done
- No comment and poll selection, no entry to the draw.*
- All poll entries will be entered into a random draw using Random.org to choose a winner
- We will courier the prize to the winner at our cost using our preferred courier
- Contest will run until the 31st August, Draw will be done on 2nd September.
- Prize will be couriered the 3rd September

Prize up for grabs for partaking in this poll:
The super cool @XTAR MC2S charger which i recently reviewed.

Full MC2S review here: Click Me





Go and have a look at all my other reviews if you want?
My full review thread here: Click Me
One Shot Reviews here: Click Me

I look forward to seeing all the feedback as this will greatly help me to improve my reviews as they are meant to help you guys, the vaping community! 

Cheers,
Stompie!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## StompieZA

Make sure to do the following to qualify for the givaway

- *Partake in the poll and choose an option to qualify for giveaway.*
- *Comment on this post with some feedback or just say Done
- - No comment and poll selection, no entry to the draw.*

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## lesvaches

i like your reviews, in depth, great photos, not too long even though i can only read them at home at night, they are not long winded or cumbersome.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## KarlDP

Great pictures and nice and detailed to the point reviews. Great work keep it up

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Safz_b

I always read the reviews in depth and informative 
Helps me Understand the product much better 
If I dont know something I just ask you in the comments!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

I really like how you can relate juices back to real items that we can use to imagine the taste profile.
I am also fond of the taste progression, to see how the flavours develop with some steeping.

I would also like to place on record, should I be drawn as the winner, the charger should be PIF to someone who really needs one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Asterix

Done. Great reviews. Especially interested in the One Shots. Can we request reviews for certain juices?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## jtgrey

I have bought a couple of vape stuff because of your reviews! @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Asterix said:


> Done. Great reviews. Especially interested in the One Shots. Can we request reviews for certain juices?



If you are referring to One Shots, I can have a chat to BLCK. If you referring to a normal shop juice, i can always try and get but no promises.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wobbelzzzz

Love reading your reviews! Always super informative and I've bought many products from your recommendations and always been happy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Great reviews man, keep it up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Loving all the feedback you are getting.
Job well done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Acidkill

i have been reading your one shots quite a bit of late, just started diy-ing..good stuff

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Thanks for the great response so far guys, Keep em coming!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Juan_G

I like reading your hardware reviews. I know enough about the product after reading the review to make an informed decision. Great work and keep it up @StompieZA !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Always found the reviews to have all relevant info in them, and a no nonsense approach in a good way. I am enjoying them so keep them coming. 

I specifically look at the pros and cons in detail, know its not always the holy grail due to different likes and dislikes, but you can learn a lot about what to expect by doing this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TejenN

Hi @StompieZA,

Really awesome initiative from your part. Can you maybe add an option on the poll for: "Recently joined ecigsa and looking forward to reading the reviews soon" so i can enter as well 

I haven't yet had a chance to read your reviews but will definitely be doing so this weekend. Particularly interested in your One Shot reviews.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

You do awesome reviews @StompieZA keep them coming

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

TejenN said:


> Hi @StompieZA,
> 
> Really awesome initiative from your part. Can you maybe add an option on the poll for: "Recently joined ecigsa and looking forward to reading the reviews soon" so i can enter as well
> 
> I haven't yet had a chance to read your reviews but will definitely be doing so this weekend. Particularly interested in your One Shot reviews.


This is the interwebs, everyone lie, so choose any option on the poll.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA

TejenN said:


> Hi @StompieZA,
> 
> Really awesome initiative from your part. Can you maybe add an option on the poll for: "Recently joined ecigsa and looking forward to reading the reviews soon" so i can enter as well
> 
> I haven't yet had a chance to read your reviews but will definitely be doing so this weekend. Particularly interested in your One Shot reviews.



Hi and welcome to the forum, 

You still have till the 31st august when the poll ends to read some of them so get reading hahaha, See the Click Me's to direct to the summary reviews which all have direct links to the full detailed reviews.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## herb1

Good homegrown review that SA vapers can related to

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## GSM500

Informative regular reviews, please keep them coming

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gorvian

StompieZA said:


> Hozit guys and welcome to my first ever giveaway!


Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Beserker786

Done. I like reading your reviews and your unique perspective, with the most detail you feel that would allow the decision to reside with us as well as setting up a baseline at what to expect if we do get the product as well. I especially like your input for the one shot reviews.

Thanks for your effort!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lawrence A

Your reviews add value and are always as objective a subjective activity could be - keep 'em coming bud!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## VapingAccountant

Keep up the Good work!!! Awesome reviews, great pictures and reliable opinions!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I usually look at the photos, read the pros and cons then decide whether to read the rest or not. Keep up the good work!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

@StompieZA your reviews are excellent. I especially love how you breakdown the One-Shot reviews. Keep it up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Safz_b

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> This is the interwebs, everyone lie, so choose any option on the poll.



You sound like Dr House from House M.D

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ShamZ

Done. Your reviews are good, and good photos! But I often look at the pictures and then pros and cons for all reviews, not just yours.

Keep up your good work

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius

I have referred people to your one shot break downs. They stand out as they add a dimension very few cover.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## StephenE

I enjoy all your reviews. Your one-shot reviews are my favourite and quite unique I think. Very helpful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vilaishima

Done. I mostly look at the One Shot reviews and scan the review to check if it is a flavour profile I might be interested in. I still wonder about the accuracy of the "ruler" for mixing purposes though.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Vilaishima said:


> Done. I mostly look at the One Shot reviews and scan the review to check if it is a flavour profile I might be interested in. I still wonder about the accuracy of the "ruler" for mixing purposes though.



I have raised this with BLCK and it is being re-designed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

done

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AZAM-ZN

Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Done.
You have great written reviews m8. Super of you to take the time and do a thorough job of scrutinizing a product. 
If i win then you welcome to redraw as i have enough gear. Just wanted to show you my support.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Enjoyable read.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Saintjie

Done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tank88

Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Straight forward , I have picked up some tips from you , thanks , keep up the good work .That looks like a nifty little charger .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Mollie

Done 
Great reviews and great work on your juices still mixing PMS lol 


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## KUDU

Done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DizZyRaScaL

Done.

Gotta give you credit for the format of your reviews. That really stands out for me. I actually look forward to your One Shot reviews.

Would like if you could review the Super Shots line at FlavourWorld. Please reach out to them.

@Flavour world Sa hook a brother up!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tinykey

Great reviews.. Always informed... Like reading them..keep up the great work

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Done. Liking the oneshot reviews most.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Slick

Done, appreciate all the work and effort behind your reviews!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

I have to agree with what @CJB85 said, I was just commenting to another forum member about juice reviews and how I liked that fact that you try to bring a relatable picture into the review to explain what your tasting. The Smore’s OneShot review is a perfect example of this showing a picture to explain as I often experience a similar situation when tasting juices and they come across as flat and lifeless.

I’m not one for hardware reviews although I have gone through several of yours just to see how you handle your written reviews. Excellent work and a good format. 

I think we are really lucky to have several excellent and established local reviewers on the forum and social channels. Also some up and coming reviewers and members that are giving reviewing a shot. What stands out for me is that everyone has over time developed their own style which is awesome to see.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

And the cherry halls refference


CaliGuy said:


> I have to agree with what @CJB85 said, I was just commenting to another forum member about juice reviews and how I liked that fact that you try to bring a relatable picture into the review to explain what your tasting. The Smore’s OneShot review is a perfect example of this showing a picture to explain as I often experience a similar situation when tasting juices and they come across as flat and lifeless.
> 
> I’m not one for hardware reviews although I have gone through several of yours just to see how you handle your written reviews. Excellent work and a good format.
> 
> I think we are really lucky to have several excellent and established local reviewers on the forum and social channels. Also some up and coming reviewers and members that are giving reviewing a shot. What stands out for me is that everyone has over time developed their own style which is awesome to see.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Enjoy reading your on hardware. They all detailed and to the point.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Wow guys, its awesome to see all the feedback and read all the comments and realize that im actually making a difference and that my reviews have assisted so many of you be it hardware or juice related! Thanks to each and everyone of the comments thus far, it is really appreciated!

@CaliGuy @CJB85 Yeah i really enjoy testing a juice over a couple of days and its always interesting how a juice changes as you vape it more and more and then i always try and match it to a physical product or flavor as this helps the reader to easily identify what it would possibly taste like.

I enjoy doing both hardware and eliquid reviews but will confirm that to me a hardware review is way easier to do than one shot reviews especially going in depth and trying to pick up flavors and im always worried that the flavors i taste isnt what someone else will taste but yeah i put alot of time and effort in my reviews and im glad to see its paying off with the great feedback!

Look forward to more comments and feedback!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Humbolt

Done

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Dont forget to take part of the poll and leave your comments or done to be part of this little giveaway!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mo_MZ

Done Keep up the good work.. Very informative

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Done. Precise, well illustrated and exciting

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

I like your reviews @StompieZA 
You are adding value to the readers !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor

Done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee

Thanks for the reviews, I always try to read as many reviews as possible before making a purchase. Yes, I'm one of those people. for example, I've been looking for a charger that I can use in my car, and with this one being powered by a USB cable, it should work perfectly in the car and at work.

thanks again!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JB1987

Done. I really enjoy your reviews.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

CaliGuy said:


> I have to agree with what @CJB85 said, I was just commenting to another forum member about juice reviews and how I liked that fact that you try to bring a relatable picture into the review to explain what your tasting. The Smore’s OneShot review is a perfect example of this showing a picture to explain as I often experience a similar situation when tasting juices and they come across as flat and lifeless.
> 
> I’m not one for hardware reviews although I have gone through several of yours just to see how you handle your written reviews. Excellent work and a good format.
> 
> I think we are really lucky to have several excellent and established local reviewers on the forum and social channels. Also some up and coming reviewers and members that are giving reviewing a shot. What stands out for me is that everyone has over time developed their own style which is awesome to see.


A review of the reviewer

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Flavour world Sa

DizZyRaScaL said:


> Done.
> 
> Gotta give you credit for the format of your reviews. That really stands out for me. I actually look forward to your One Shot reviews.
> 
> Would like if you could review the Super Shots line at FlavourWorld. Please reach out to them.
> 
> @Flavour world Sa hook a brother up!


@StompieZA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA

Flavour world Sa said:


> @StompieZA



Completely forgot about this! Will inbox you Shortly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerrieP

Done. Thanks for your efforts in this community.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SparkySA

Well you and me had a sleight discussion about power usage and the fact that you mention a fully charged set in 1.3 hours sounds like an amazing selling point, if I charge my batteries through my vape it takes 3 to 4 hours, so in other words this will save me alot of vaping downtime. 

I hope you will be at vapecon, you have helped me to understand alot these last few days

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

SparkySA said:


> Well you and me had a sleight discussion about power usage and the fact that you mention a fully charged set in 1.3 hours sounds like an amazing selling point, if I charge my batteries through my vape it takes 3 to 4 hours, so in other words this will save me alot of vaping downtime.
> 
> I hope you will be at vapecon, you have helped me to understand alot these last few days



Thanks for the feedback SparkySA, Yeah i will be there on sunday from around 11am to 4pm, wish i could make saturday but got too many things on. If you see me say hi!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeen Cassim

Done - great reviews bro - keep it coming!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SparkySA

StompieZA said:


> Thanks for the feedback SparkySA, Yeah i will be there on sunday from around 11am to 4pm, wish i could make saturday but got too many things on. If you see me say hi!


Will do bro, will do

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA

Hey guys, 

Thank you so much for everyone that participated in my poll, Each and everyone's feedback really makes a big difference in helping me improve my reviews even more. 

The draw will be done during the course of the day, Im just trying to finalize something with a vendor that might also sponsor some goodies for the giveaway so shipping might be delayed a little but draw will be done today either way. We will communicate with the winner regarding the prized.

Thanks again!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SparkySA

Lolz can't wait for the draw lolz,

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA

Its almost giveaway time and there is some great news!!!




@Richio from BLCK Vapour E-Liquid and Supplies has been chatting to me and generously decided to sponsor some goodies for this giveaway!! Big thanks to you Sir! Really appreciate the support!

So the winner for this giveaway will receive the following prizes from myself at ZAV Reviews and BLCK Vapour:

*XTAR MC2S 2 Bay Travel Charger *
*2 x 500ml One Shot Kits*
*5 x International One Shots*
Entries received for this giveaway are as follow in order of comments:


lesvaches
KarlDP
Safz_b

CJB85 

Asterix
jtgrey
Wobbelzzzz
ace_d_house_cat
Chanelr
Jean claude Vaaldamme
Acidkill
Juan_G
Room Fogger
TejenN
MrGSmokeFree
herb1
GSM500
Gorvian
Beserker786
Lawrence A
VapingAccountant
Grand Guru
X-Calibre786
ShamZ
Cornelius
StephenE
Vilaishima
vicTor
AZAM-ZN
KZOR 

Puff the Magic Dragon
Saintjie
Tank88
ARYANTO
The vaper
KUDU
DizZyRaScaL
Tinykey
Resistance
Slick
CaliGuy
JurgensSt
Humbolt
Mo_MZ
Ruwaid
Silver
Cor
veecee
JB1987
GerrieP
SparkySA
Zeen Cassim
If i have missed someone, Please let me know before we do the draw using Random.org at 9am today.

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## SparkySA

I'm definitely interested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Congratulations @Beserker786 on being the winner of this awesome prize! 

Kindly send me a PM with your details so that we can get your prizes to you!!!

Thank you again to each and every one of you that has giving feedback and took the time to partake in this giveaway!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches

Congratulations @Beserker786!! and Thank you @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

lesvaches said:


> Congratulations @Beserker786!! and Thank you @StompieZA



Only a pleasure bud!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SparkySA

congrats @Beserker786 lucky ducky

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Congratulations @Beserker786 , enjoy those goodies, and thanks @StompieZA , keep those reviews coming

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## StompieZA

Room Fogger said:


> Congratulations @Beserker786 , enjoy those goodies, and thanks @StompieZA , keep those reviews coming



Pleasure bud, @Richio is sending me some new one shots for review this week, i will also be reviewing the Geekvape Zeus Sub Ohm which was my chosen atty for vapecon and i can say it was a great choice!! Im also doing some reviews on disposable pods from VOZOL so yeah plenty coming and thanks for the support!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SparkySA

You do soo many reviews on juices, I have a celebrity question or 2 @StompieZA

1. After a hard day's reviews do you feel: a: moist
b: saucy or c: both
2. What flavor profile do you lean towards 
a: fruity, b: bakery 
3. What size sample does the vendor send you
A: 10ml b: 30ml c: 60ml or D: a small tanker truck

And this one is for the international viewers at home 

Q: how important is branding for you

I have seen bottles labeled golem vomit and ebola on a stick, but tastes like angel tears and brandewyn en coke

Any insight on what you think would be a better idea 

Label according to flavor profile or think up wacky names?

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Safz_b

Congrats @Beserker786 

Have fun mixing up a storm!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

SparkySA said:


> You do soo many reviews on juices, I have a celebrity question or 2 @StompieZA
> 
> 1. After a hard day's reviews do you feel: a: moist
> b: saucy or c: both
> 2. What flavor profile do you lean towards
> a: fruity, b: bakery
> 3. What size sample does the vendor send you
> A: 10ml b: 30ml c: 60ml or D: a small tanker truck
> 
> And this one is for the international viewers at home
> 
> Q: how important is branding for you
> 
> I have seen bottles labeled golem vomit and ebola on a stick, but tastes like angel tears and brandewyn en coke
> 
> Any insight on what you think would be a better idea
> 
> Label according to flavor profile or think up wacky names?



 Ok so here goes lol

1. After a hard day's reviews do you feel:

a: moist
b: saucy
_*c: both*_

_*Answer:*_ I usually review products and e-liquids over the course of a week to get the full experience, so not necessarily on one day. Some products are quicker to review than others and takes time. So i prefer to use the product next to my daily setup or if its e-liquid then in my daily setup and daily that juice to get a feel for it and work out the flavors ect. 

2. What flavor profile do you lean towards 

a: fruity
b: bakery 
_*c: both

Answer:*_ I mostly prefer bakery profiles tbh but of recent i have moved over to icey fruit profiles especially mango and love my Mango Fandango recipe and have been ADV that for some time! 

3. What size sample does the vendor send you
_*A: 10ml 
b: 30ml*_ 
c: 60ml
d: a small tanker truck

_*Answer:*_ Most of the one shots i mix and review are sent in the original branded bottles which is 10ml or 30ml. For my one shot review thread i mix all one shots as 100ml juices and then vape that over a couple of days to take down notes. After mixing, i immediately do the drop test and do the SNV using a Wasp Nano RDA and take down notes. I then take notes as the juice steeps. The day i write the review, i will do another smell test, drop test and compare again. 

Regarding pre-made juice, i have received 30ml and 60ml but do not really receive much juice for juice reviews other that the one shot reviews.

4. How important is branding for you?

_*Answer: *_Branding to me is important and eye catching. When you buy a juice, you will more than likely buy a bottle that looks all wow with cool graphics, name ect but its not always the right way cause you get shitty juices with the best branding but then juices with subtle branding that tastes way better! So do not buy a juice strictly because the bottle looks epic! However, i do hate it picking up a bottle and it says golem vomit and ebola on a stick leaving me guessing what profile it is or having to ask the guy at the vape shop. I prefer normal names in this regard, If its a Cream Soda profile, come up with clever branding and a name that will look catching but will make it possible for me to go...ohhh Cream Soda if you know what i mean or on the side give the flavor profile, it just makes it much easier!

Hope this answers all your questions? Sorry i got a little carried away like always! Hahahaha

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SparkySA

StompieZA said:


> Ok so here goes lol
> 
> 1. After a hard day's reviews do you feel:
> 
> a: moist
> b: saucy
> _*c: both*_
> 
> _*Answer:*_ I usually review products and e-liquids over the course of a week to get the full experience, so not necessarily on one day. Some products are quicker to review than others and takes time. So i prefer to use the product next to my daily setup or if its e-liquid then in my daily setup and daily that juice to get a feel for it and work out the flavors ect.
> 
> 2. What flavor profile do you lean towards
> 
> a: fruity
> b: bakery
> _*c: both
> 
> Answer:*_ I mostly prefer bakery profiles tbh but of recent i have moved over to icey fruit profiles especially mango and love my Mango Fandango recipe and have been ADV that for some time!
> 
> 3. What size sample does the vendor send you
> _*A: 10ml
> b: 30ml*_
> c: 60ml
> d: a small tanker truck
> 
> _*Answer:*_ Most of the one shots i mix and review are sent in the original branded bottles which is 10ml or 30ml. For my one shot review thread i mix all one shots as 100ml juices and then vape that over a couple of days to take down notes. After mixing, i immediately do the drop test and do the SNV using a Wasp Nano RDA and take down notes. I then take notes as the juice steeps. The day i write the review, i will do another smell test, drop test and compare again.
> 
> Regarding pre-made juice, i have received 30ml and 60ml but do not really receive much juice for juice reviews other that the one shot reviews.
> 
> 4. How important is branding for you?
> 
> _*Answer: *_Branding to me is important and eye catching. When you buy a juice, you will more than likely buy a bottle that looks all wow with cool graphics, name ect but its not always the right way cause you get shitty juices with the best branding but then juices with subtle branding that tastes way better! So do not buy a juice strictly because the bottle looks epic! However, i do hate it picking up a bottle and it says golem vomit and ebola on a stick leaving me guessing what profile it is or having to ask the guy at the vape shop. I prefer normal names in this regard, If its a Cream Soda profile, come up with clever branding and a name that will look catching but will make it possible for me to go...ohhh Cream Soda if you know what i mean or on the side give the flavor profile, it just makes it much easier!
> 
> Hope this answers all your questions? Sorry i got a little carried away like always! Hahahaha


Love it thanks bro.... Just love it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

SparkySA said:


> Love it thanks bro.... Just love it



Pleasure bru! Always here to help or answer questions

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

@Beserker786

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

@Beserker786 geluk.
@StompieZA wonderlik maat.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Beserker786

Oh my gosh!!! This is so amazing!!! I cant wait! Thanks to @StompieZA for the amazing opportunity as well as the sponsors! Pm incoming

And thanks to everyone! I’m really speechless! Didn’t even think it would be me! Now I can’t wait!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA

Beserker786 said:


> Oh my gosh!!! This is so amazing!!! I cant wait! Thanks to @StompieZA for the amazing opportunity as well as the sponsors! Pm incoming
> 
> And thanks to everyone! I’m really speechless! Didn’t even think it would be me! Now I can’t wait!



Congratulations again and thanks for the support and reading the reviews i post! Will respond to your pm shortly.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Beserker786

So a huge thank you to @StompieZA and @Richio for the amazing prize! Can’t wait to mix them up tonight! Plus the super handy usb battery charger. There’s a BLCK flat cap still coming as well! So thanks again and all the best for such competitions again! Keep up the great work

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Arthster

Beserker786 said:


> So a huge thank you to @StompieZA and @Richio for the amazing prize! Can’t wait to mix them up tonight! Plus the super handy usb battery charger. There’s a BLCK flat cap still coming as well! So thanks again and all the best for such competitions again! Keep up the great work
> View attachment 176750



Thats a rather impressive haul you made there.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Beserker786 said:


> So a huge thank you to @StompieZA and @Richio for the amazing prize! Can’t wait to mix them up tonight! Plus the super handy usb battery charger. There’s a BLCK flat cap still coming as well! So thanks again and all the best for such competitions again! Keep up the great work
> View attachment 176750



Awesome! Glad you like the prize bud! Was an awesome first givaway for me and had so much feedback and support! Enjoy your juice and charger bud!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

@Richio nice sponsor from you bro.
@StompieZA keep up the good work

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------

